# skyline motor into a 240sx



## carpetmuncher (Oct 21, 2011)

hey whats up guys i got a question if i get a 240sx can i throw a rb25/rb26 motor in there without having to cut around the walls?? and would it bolt on since its nissan to nissan?? and will there be any problems with the chasis??

any input would be appreciated :newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't have to cut the firewall, but it's an expensive swap, especially the RB26. You'll want a R33 crossmember and will need to do quite a bit of electrical work and a healthy bank account. There's a Silvia conversion build at 240SXforums.com that is lengthy but is pretty detailed and has a lot of info that you might find helpful. ********.com has a lot of good info, too, and there's some here if you search around. Several manufacturers make kits for the conversion. Just Google-search "nissan 240sx rb25 swap" and you'll find a lot of info on the web for the swap and conversion kits. The SR20DE and SR20DET swap is a lot more popular and a lot of people are now looking at the KA-series engine as a buildable and more practical platform (for KA turbo info, try KA-t.org ).

(in the "********" before the dot com, put the word "N I C O C L U B" but take out the spaces)


----------

